# Few Harvest Pics



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I harvested this in the last couple of days. This is my onion harvest. I grew these in 72 sq. ft. of space. There is a little garlic in here as well, but it never turns out as good as I hope. I won't be buying onions for a WHILE.










My second picking of green beans and few others. The borer resistant Tatume squash (oval shaped on the left) is starting to put on. I grilled some last night and it is outstanding.










First homegrown tomato, applewood smoked bacon BLT of the season. I ate this while I watched that pitiful Dover race on Sunday.










Tate


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks great! Is that a 'short day sampler' from Dixon Dale??


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like you have had a good year in the garden. Congrats. I've gotten a few
tomatoes, the bell peppers are a couple weeks away and the squash are just starting to set fruit.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

SwampRat said:


> Looks great! Is that a 'short day sampler' from Dixon Dale??


Those are from onion sets I buy at Wabash Feed Store in Houston - 10-15, Contessa (which is basically at white 10-15), and Southern Red. What you see in the picture was like $7.50 worth of sets.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Onion rig's at Tate's house!lol..........


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you forgot to toast the bread.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I prefer my texture to come from the bacon. I cook some real crispy and some a little chewy. I prefer my texture from the crispy bacon and not from the bread. Either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice looking harvest....still waiting for my first green beans...but any day now.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice, we'll be knee deep in onions pretty quick too


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, Thats a lot of onions


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Looks awesome Tate!! Tell me about you Onion storage when you have a moment.... I won't have that many but unsure how to store my extras.

Thanks


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

swifty said:


> Looks awesome Tate!! Tell me about you Onion storage when you have a moment.... I won't have that many but unsure how to store my extras.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! Last year I didn't have as many so I just let them hang out in my garage making sure they weren't touching each other. I went through them in about 2 months.

My recent harvest is laid out on a couple of tables in my garage with a fan blowing on them to cure them. After 2 to 3 weeks I will hang some so they aren't touching and make room in my beer fridge in the garage for the rest. Whatever is extra I will give away. They go faster than you think though. Almost anything we cook has onion in it. Plus when my cukes start coming on we make a quick pickled cukes and onions regularly. Also add some sliced tomatoes in the pickling liquid. This recipe my wife has rocks.

I found this on an extension site and it confirms what I have read also.

From the site....

Onions, dry
Harvest onions when the tops have fallen over and the necks have shriveled. Remove tops, place in shallow boxes or mesh bags, and cure in open garage or barn for 3 to 4 weeks. Store in mesh bags in as cool a place as can be found in midsummer (32 to 35 degrees F). During humid, muggy weather, keep ventilated.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Tate! Have a good weekend.


----------

